# Virendatenbank beschädigt G-DATA Antivirus 2008



## Pokerclock (16. Oktober 2008)

*Virendatenbank beschädigt G-DATA Antivirus 2008*

Heute morgen, als ich mein Notebook anschaltete und noch für ein paar Minuten mich ins Bett hauen wollte, kam eine nette Fehlermeldung von meinem Antivirus Programm.

G-DATA Antivirus 2008 will mir sagen: 

"Fehler in den Virensignaturen: Die Virendatenbank ist beschädigt. (KAV-Engine)"

Meine Googlesuche ergab, dass dies scheinbar ein beliebter Fehler in der 2007er Version war und durch eine Unbenennung und kopieren einer Datei zu lösen sei.

Dummerweise war die Datei nicht mehr downzuloaden. Und die Seite von G-DATA ist im Moment auch down.

Da die Lizenz immer hin noch gut einen Monat gilt, will ich das Programm natürlich noch weiter nutzen. Wer kann mir helfen?

PS:

Kein "Ich hab XYZ das ist besser und das empfehle ich dir" Da muss ich dann wieder  machen.


----------



## Shady (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Virendatenbank beschädigt G-DATA Antivirus 2008*

Update Viren-Datenbank.
PC neu starten.

Hab ich schon öfter gehabt.


Wobei, mein Dad hatte es gestern Nacht, ich heute morgen und du auch. Vllt. ist auch was bei GData schief gelaufen?

/edit: Wenns nich klappt, dann später testen. Dann liegts wohl wirklich iwie an GData. Wenn es sagt du hast die neusten Sigs, trotzdem einfach mal neu starten.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Virendatenbank beschädigt G-DATA Antivirus 2008*

Das ist doch mal ein Anfang. Und das um 7 Uhr Moins. 

Schon komisch, dass es so viele auf einmal haben. Und die Website ist auch nicht erreichbar.

Da scheint wirklich was schiefgegangen zu sein. Ich lass das so ein paar Tage und dann schaun mir mal.


----------

